# Hooded & Dumbo Rats for sale (spalding)



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

hi, i have 21 rats for sale

Dumbos are £4.50 each

Hooded are £3.00 each

Both Sexes Available 

Mixed Colours

some ready for breeding, but mostly babies

THESE ARE TO BRED FOR FOOD, OR TO HAVE AS PETS


I WILL GET PICTURES ON REQUEST

May do deals for bulk buys


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## harveypetra (Apr 3, 2012)

*Dumbo*

Hi Liam09

would it be possible to send pictures of the dumbo rats please, we are looking for two females and 2 males from a different litter if possible as we wish to breed.

Thanks Harvey


----------

